# Ways to ask God Parents?



## PrincessSoph

Just wondered how everyone has asked people to be Godparents or any good ideas to do it. 

Me and hubby are planning on asking in April but want a special way of doing it.


----------



## Sinead

Hope you find a way as dh will need ideas - he will choose the godfather (probably upsetting his family on the way as he won't choose his brother!!!!!). My next sister down from me will be godmother - she has already told me, but then I did the same when her daughter was born


----------



## nataliecn

My OH didn't do anything special... as far as I know he just blurted it out to his sister! hahahaha. Her and her OH are going to be our little guy's godparents. I had always said I wanted a particular friend to be my babies godmum, but when it came down to it, we both felt much more comfortable with his sister.
but, like I said - I don't think he did anything special... I should probably make sure he told her! LOL


----------



## hopedance

is it normal to have one set of god parents? is it usual for them to be a couple, or can you ask 2 totally different people to be godmother and godfather?


----------



## PrincessSoph

you can ask different people and have how ever many you want hun xx


----------



## La Vanguardia

I asked one of my closest friends to be the godmother while eating at a restaurant lol. I was afraid she might decline but I'm glad she was really ecstatic!

My husband is choosing the godfather and I don't know how he's going to ask. 

Oh, and in my culture, you can have as many godparents as you want. But where I live now, it's normally just one of each.


----------



## soup

im pretty sure most people i know have had 3 godparents 2 of the same sex as baby and 1 of the other, so 2 godfathers and 1 godmother for a little boy. i have 4 tho as my mum has twin brothers and couldn't choose between them and i have 2 godmothers. sorry don't really have any ideas as to how to ask tho. we won't be getting baby christened as neither of us are at all religious, but i keep wondering if there is anyway we could have godparent type people with out the whole church bit.


----------



## amylw1

me and OH sat and discussed who we wanted, he then rang his best mate and asked her if she and her hubby would be godparents 4 us and i did the same withthe others. you can buy special cards on ebay that come from baby


----------



## starah

So you ladies are all asking them while you're still pregnant?


----------



## Lazy Leo

soup said:


> im pretty sure most people i know have had 3 godparents 2 of the same sex as baby and 1 of the other, so 2 godfathers and 1 godmother for a little boy. i have 4 tho as my mum has twin brothers and couldn't choose between them and i have 2 godmothers. sorry don't really have any ideas as to how to ask tho. we won't be getting baby christened as neither of us are at all religious, but i keep wondering if there is anyway we could have godparent type people with out the whole church bit.

Hiya, I was at a Naming Day on Sunday which was a humanist celebration. The 'Godparent' in this circumstance are known as 'guardians' (not in the legal sense at the Celebrant explained) or 'Supporting Adults' and in this case the parents had 4. Mum's two sisters, dad's sister and dad's best friend. Look for the Humanist Society on the web. It was a beautiful ceremony and if you are looking for non-religious I would definately recommend it x


----------



## Aria

This isn't something to drop on someone like, "Surprise! You're the godparents!!" You'll need to make sure they are up to being the godparents. It's a very serious decision to make. Chances are you and the father won't both die, but if it happens, they will be responsible for your children. Do you have any life insurance that would help them if this were to happen, or would they have the extra financial responsibility themselves?

So rather than surprising them with a "gift" they might not be comfortable accepting, take them out to lunch or have tea at home and let them know you've given serious thought to godparents and would be honored if they'd consent, though they don't have to give an answer right that moment.


----------

